# Cakes, Cakes, Cakes



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 29, 2021)

This thread is all about cakes.

Show your favourite cakes, your favourite recipes, funny stories, maybe your own creations... all about cakes.

Everyone is welcome to add their treasures.

Here is my todays result: 

Birthday cake - Rainbow Racing


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 29, 2021)

​


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 29, 2021)

I agree totally!


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 29, 2021)

I have such nostalgia for a basic boxed Duncan Hines cake. The yellow cake mix with chocolate frosting. As simple and cheap as it is, it's always a favorite. It reminds me of after-school as a kid. My grandma used to make them all the time to send pieces with grandpa at lunch because he worked grave yards and it was a nice little treat.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 29, 2021)

I make a Mayonnaise cake every year for my aunt. It's not as bad as it sounds, it's actually really good. I don't eat mayonnaise on anything else!


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 29, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I make a Mayonnaise cake every year for my aunt. It's not as bad as it sounds, it's actually really good. I don't eat mayonnaise on anything else!


We have a restaurant here in Chicago that specializes in their chocolate cake made with mayo lol


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 29, 2021)

I can see chocolate with the mayo cake working! Sadly I've never tried it before though


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 29, 2021)

Honestly, I miss the 80s birthday cake icing so much! When I was a kid, i always wanted the corner piece with the most icing! The cake wasn't really that good back then, but the icing was enough for me


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 29, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I make a Mayonnaise cake every year for my aunt. It's not as bad as it sounds, it's actually really good. I don't eat mayonnaise on anything else!


So the mayonnaise, is it a fat substitute for the cake, AmyJo, instead of butter or oil? You've got me curious.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 29, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> This thread is all about cakes.
> 
> Show your favourite cakes, your favourite recipes, funny stories, maybe your own creations... all about cakes.
> 
> ...


That's a happy cake, DA! I love it.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 29, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Honestly, I miss the 80s birthday cake icing so much! When I was a kid, i always wanted the corner piece with the most icing! The cake wasn't really that good back then, but the icing was enough for me


Ahhh, the 80s! Yes it was like a harder icing but so good!! Whenever we had icing roses on the cake we would all fight over it because the frosting was so good!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 29, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> So the mayonnaise, is it a fat substitute for the cake, AmyJo, instead of butter or oil? You've got me curious.


I'm not sure of the details on it, that just what my aunt has always liked. I used to help my grandmother make it for her years ago and then I kept doing it after she passed. It's a layer cake, really moist, and hard to keep together. Half the time it still falls apart on me lol!


----------



## Orchid (Apr 30, 2021)

Chocolate cinnamon ginger kirsch cupcake. (Recipe old 70s BHG cookbook reduced amounts to fit baking tray of 6 and added flavours spices )
No frosting alas, no powdered sugar in pantry. It is on grocery list for tomorrow. Frosting is usually a little orange or lemon or lime juice mixed into powdered sugar and add to cupcake.


----------



## Joker (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm more of a Pie man.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 30, 2021)

No cake needed! I just get a spoon and enjoy!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 30, 2021)

I almost posted the _Cake by the Ocean _video but thought better of it.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 30, 2021)

Cake is my favorite sweet baked good. I'm happy with box mix yellow cake and chocolate pre-made frosting. Fancy cake is good but simple cake is good too. I especially love lemon pound cake and German chocolate cake. My grandma used to make a chocolate layer cake with chocolate frosting and fresh sliced banana between the layers, that was unique and delicious.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 30, 2021)

Tracyarts said:


> Cake is my favorite sweet baked good. I'm happy with box mix yellow cake and chocolate pre-made frosting. Fancy cake is good but simple cake is good too. I especially love lemon pound cake and German chocolate cake. My grandma used to make a chocolate layer cake with chocolate frosting and fresh sliced banana between the layers, that was unique and delicious.


Interesting. I never knew that something like a German Chocolate Cake existed. I mean we have chocolate cakes here but I didn't know about this recipe in particular.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 30, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Interesting. I never knew that something like a German Chocolate Cake existed. I mean we have chocolate cakes here but I didn't know about this recipe in particular.


That is so funny to me coming from an actual German! Make me think we have been mislead!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 30, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> No cake needed! I just get a spoon and enjoy!View attachment 141678


I confess I have eaten the cream cheese icing my spoon. I also smother pumpkin bread in it as well!


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 30, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I confess I have eaten the cream cheese icing my spoon. I also smother pumpkin bread in it as well!


Mmmm cream cheese frosting!!


----------



## Joker (Apr 30, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Interesting. I never knew that something like a German Chocolate Cake existed. I mean we have chocolate cakes here but I didn't know about this recipe in particular.


Not to mention I don't remember seeing any coconut trees in Germany.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 30, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> That is so funny to me coming from an actual German! Make me think we have been mislead!


Well we also have cakes called "Amerikaner" or "Kameruner" that are probably unknown in America or Cameroon.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 30, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Well we also have cakes called "Amerikaner" or "Kameruner" that are probably unknown in America or Cameroon.


Nope. That is a new one to me. Sounds delightful though!


----------



## Joker (Apr 30, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Well we also have cakes called "Amerikaner" or "Kameruner" that are probably unknown in America or Cameroon.


Amerikaner cake is Black and white chocolate.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 30, 2021)

Joker said:


> Amerikaner cake is Black and white chocolate. View attachment 141686


yeah , except the fact that I have NEVER EVER seen them here in black and white frosting - no chocolate here, only with a sugar frosting.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 30, 2021)

oooooooh nice!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 30, 2021)

I have heard that people from different parts or the country here passionately discuss about what to expect when ordering a "Pfannkuchen". 
No secret that a translation word by word implies that there must have been some involvement of a pan while baking this cake. But it is not that easy.

From the region I originally come from a Pfannkuchen is called a "Berliner" elsewhere. It is a kind of doughnut with jam inside. 
What others expect when ordering a "Pfannkuchen" is basicially a pancake, (yeah!) - diameter is smaller than a French crêpe but it is much thicker. 
I call them "Eierkuchen" ("egg"cake).

I don't discuss about this because I like both


----------



## Joker (Apr 30, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I have heard that people from different parts or the country here passionately discuss about what to expect when ordering a "Pfannkuchen".
> No secret that a translation word by word implies that there must have been some involvement of a pan while baking this cake. But it is not that easy.
> 
> From the region I originally come from a Pfannkuchen is called a "Berliner" elsewhere. It is a kind of doughnut with jam inside.
> ...


A Berliner is a jelly doughnut here.


----------



## Joker (Apr 30, 2021)

Language is so fun. Cakes are fun too Miss Anna.


----------



## Tad (Apr 30, 2021)

I grew up with pretty much my only exposure to cake being birthday cakes. My Mom's recipe was a fine birthday cake, but overall I didn't find cake too exciting.

Then I discovered some of the classics from/inspired by Europe, all full of ganache and what-not. Opera, Trinity, the famous Sacher-Torte, and their ilk. Mmmmmm, so good!

But those are far beyond my baking ambitions. At home by contrast the one 'cake' I make is what in my family is called a 'whacky cake' but I've heard others describe as a 'Depression (era) cake', presumably because it uses no eggs or butter -- it is more or less a home-made cake mix, and just about fast to mix up and cook. That ability to say "I want cake" and be eating a warm piece of cake about 45 minutes later (a bit quicker if the oven is still warm from cooking supper, or if you are willing to scald yourself on too-hot cake) is pretty satisfying


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Joker (May 1, 2021)

Tad said:


> I grew up with pretty much my only exposure to cake being birthday cakes. My Mom's recipe was a fine birthday cake, but overall I didn't find cake too exciting.
> 
> Then I discovered some of the classics from/inspired by Europe, all full of ganache and what-not. Opera, Trinity, the famous Sacher-Torte, and their ilk. Mmmmmm, so good!
> 
> But those are far beyond my baking ambitions. At home by contrast the one 'cake' I make is what in my family is called a 'whacky cake' but I've heard others describe as a 'Depression (era) cake', presumably because it uses no eggs or butter -- it is more or less a home-made cake mix, and just about fast to mix up and cook. That ability to say "I want cake" and be eating a warm piece of cake about 45 minutes later (a bit quicker if the oven is still warm from cooking supper, or if you are willing to scald yourself on too-hot cake) is pretty satisfying


 As my mother said. I made this cake from scratch, I scratched off the box top to save it and threw it in the mixer with eggs water and milk maybe some butter.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 1, 2021)

German chocolate cake isn't from Germany. It was the free recipe printed on the inside of the box of German's brand baking chocolate. The cake is a chocolate layer cake with pecan and coconut caramel frosting. It's an old recipe, at least from my grandparents' time. 










DazzlingAnna said:


> Interesting. I never knew that something like a German Chocolate Cake existed. I mean we have chocolate cakes here but I didn't know about this recipe in particular.


----------



## Orchid (May 1, 2021)

Youtube cakes short videos






youtube.com/watch?v=uPfqSBsy1Q8


----------



## Barrett (May 1, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> So the mayonnaise, is it a fat substitute for the cake, AmyJo, instead of butter or oil? You've got me curious.





AmyJo1976 said:


> I'm not sure of the details on it, that just what my aunt has always liked. I used to help my grandmother make it for her years ago and then I kept doing it after she passed. It's a layer cake, really moist, and hard to keep together. Half the time it still falls apart on me lol!


Yup! It's a fat substitute. 
It also makes a cake really moist.
(and it doesn't impart a mayonnaise flavor at all, if anyone was side-eyeing.)


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 1, 2021)

Barrett said:


> Yup! It's a fat substitute.
> It also makes a cake really moist.
> (and it doesn't impart a mayonnaise flavor at all, if anyone was side-eyeing.)


you would think so, but it really doesn't!


----------



## Barrett (May 1, 2021)

One of a couple of recipes my mom got from a certain family friend back when I was a kid (which we now consider family recipes), was for a
Fresh Apple Cake.

After Marge gifted us with this recipe, I asked for it as my birthday cake for many years. Mom actually made two just last week while another family friend was visiting.
I even made it myself, once, a few years ago.







I made a wee mess on the cake holder because I didn't wait long enough for the caramel glaze to cool a little (to let it thicken a wee bit) before I poured it over the cake.
Oops.

*Recipe:*

FRESH APPLE CAKE

In a large mixing bowl, beat together:
1½ Cups cooking oil
3 Large eggs

Measure into a separate bowl:
3 Cups plain flour
2 Cups brown sugar
1 teasp baking soda
1 teasp salt
Mix the dry ingredients together with a fork until 
the flour and sugar are evenly combined.

Then with the mixer running in the oil/egg bowl, 
add the dry ingredients a little at a time until 
the wet and dry are well-incorporated.

Fold-in the following:
3 Cups tart apples, chopped
1 Cup walnuts, chopped

Spoon batter into a bundt pan.
Bake at 350 degrees (F) for 1 hour 15 minutes.
Remove from oven, let cool in pan on cooling rack for 15-20 minutes then
invert onto cake dish.

Topping:
1 stick butter
1 Cup brown sugar
¼ Cup evaporated milk
1 Cup walnuts, chopped

Bring to boil for 2½ minutes, 
remove from heat, and let cool for
a short time to allow it to start thickening a little.
Pour over cake while still warm.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 1, 2021)

I've never had apple cake, but I have had apple crisp and I love it!. My husband doesn't like apple anything, so we don't have that here sadly. He doesn't like bananas either, but I love banana bread! He has to get over that!


----------



## Jay78 (May 1, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I've never had apple cake, but I have had apple crisp and I love it!. My husband doesn't like apple anything, so we don't have that here sadly. He doesn't like bananas either, but I love banana bread! He has to get over that!


Warm banana bread with chocolate chips abs a scoop of vanilla ice cream


----------



## Barrett (May 1, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> you would think so, but it really doesn't!


Yeah, you certainly can end up with a dry mayonnaise cake.
I've found that you have to play around a bit with some recipes in order to find the proper amount of mayonnaise to substitute for the butter or oil.
Some of the ones I've tried didn't use enough, but they got better if I used a little more.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 1, 2021)

You know that is funny because I had no idea that mayo was a diet sub. It makes sense now though since my aunt grew up in the 80's, but who would have thought? Either way, the cake is delish!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 1, 2021)

Barrett said:


> One of a couple of recipes my mom got from a certain family friend back when I was a kid (which we now consider family recipes), was for a
> Fresh Apple Cake.
> 
> After Marge gifted us with this recipe, I asked for it as my birthday cake for many years. Mom actually made two just last week while another family friend was visiting.
> ...


Oh my! Someone really needs to make me this for a wee treat.


----------



## AuntHen (May 4, 2021)

I love really good cake (not a fan of overly sweet or thick frosting). I made a vanilla cake with chocolate ganache. I put some cooled espresso in the ganache to really bring out the chocolate flavor and give it a hint of bitterness 
*I ate a huge piece... no regrets!* ☺


----------



## Orchid (May 16, 2021)

Sunday baking. Upside down cake with fruits. Fruit layer is 1 apple, 1 pear, apricots dried and sultanas.
Ginger powder, cinnamon powder, a little brown sugar, salt and juice of 1/2 orange for moistness.
Cake batter is flour, baking powder, salt, ginger powder, vanillin because real vanilla was sold out in grocery shop, some fresh milk, 1 big egg and 1 small egg, some real butter, some sugar but less s/o dislikes sugary cakes. Store bought cakes, cookies etc here in EU also have less sugar than export items.
Bakes in a pyrex size 22 cm in 27 minutes at 175C oven. Added powdered sugar to top and a little orange juice and thin slices gingerroot in syrup.


----------



## Am Jim (May 18, 2021)

Nothing to fancy here. I love cake but am not a fan of frosting. I also like fresh baked cakes. So my favorite is Betty Crocker strawberry. Since the recipe calls for three eggs it’s easy to split the recipe in thirds. I use a small glass dish when I bake it and since it’s only 1/3 of a cake I can get a fresh baked cake more often.


----------



## abstracterika (May 18, 2021)

Anyone here ever had a Jello Cake? It’s basically a white cake, you poke holes in it and add liquid jello mix and then after it cools, you add Cool whip on top! Soooo delicious 

there’s also a place here called Nothing Bundt Cakes and they sell Bundt cakes with cream cheese frosting


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 18, 2021)

We have Nothing Bundt Cakes here as well. That Praline pecan is the hit!


----------



## abstracterika (May 18, 2021)

No it’s all about the Strawberries and Cream!!!!


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 18, 2021)

Yeah, that one's good too.


----------



## Am Jim (May 19, 2021)

abstracterika said:


> Anyone here ever had a Jello Cake? It’s basically a white cake, you poke holes in it and add liquid jello mix and then after it cools, you add Cool whip on top! Soooo delicious
> 
> there’s also a place here called Nothing Bundt Cakes and they sell Bundt cakes with cream cheese frosting


Definitely a big fan of jello cakes! I like orange jello, what’s your favorite flavor?


----------



## abstracterika (May 19, 2021)

Strawberry!!!!!


----------



## Shotha (May 19, 2021)

A fond childhood memory of mine is my granny's Christmas cakes. Every year she would bake a Christmas cake and cover it with a thick layer of marzipan, which she would then cover with icing. She would put it in a cake tine and hide it in the pantry. My two male cousins and I would search for the cake. When we found it, we would start to take some of the marzipan and icing off the cake every day to eat. It was the marzipan that we wanted. When granny finally took the cake out of the pantry to share the first slices of it, she would throw her hands in the air and say, "I'm sure that I iced that cake." She never let on that she knew where the marzipan and icing had gone. I reckon that it was granny's marzipan and icing that started making me fat. Thank you so much, granny.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 20, 2021)

Made some chocolate muffins this morning. Just to keep two children entertained. At least it was my plan. 
Except some dough tasting & decoration one (!) muffin each child I did all the baking and decorating and cleaning. 

Chocolate muffin with hopefully massive chocolate core under a chocolate / sugar decoration.


----------



## abstracterika (May 20, 2021)

I want some!!!! Do you ship internationally? Lol


----------



## SSBHM (May 20, 2021)

Orchid said:


> Chocolate cinnamon ginger kirsch cupcake. (Recipe old 70s BHG cookbook reduced amounts to fit baking tray of 6 and added flavours spices )
> No frosting alas, no powdered sugar in pantry. It is on grocery list for tomorrow. Frosting is usually a little orange or lemon or lime juice mixed into powdered sugar and add to cupcake.
> 
> View attachment 141668


looks lonely - needs buddies surrounding it!


----------



## SSBHM (May 20, 2021)

abstracterika said:


> I want some!!!! Do you ship internationally? Lol


I like your thinking! Do we start a list now?


----------



## littlefairywren (May 20, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Made some chocolate muffins this morning. Just to keep two children entertained. At least it was my plan.
> Except some dough tasting & decoration one (!) muffin each child I did all the baking and decorating and cleaning.
> 
> Chocolate muffin with hopefully massive chocolate core under a chocolate / sugar decoration.
> View attachment 142156


You put the kettle on, and I'll bring the spoons.


----------



## abstracterika (May 21, 2021)

We are all coming for your cake


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 21, 2021)

abstracterika said:


> We are all coming for your cake


haha, yeah. 
Of course, just let me know when you are around! 
According to the regulations and procedures of shipping food worldwide that's definitely the better way.


----------



## jrose123 (May 22, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> This thread is all about cakes.
> 
> Show your favourite cakes, your favourite recipes, funny stories, maybe your own creations... all about cakes.
> 
> ...


Cheap and good is cake mix brownies. I box


DazzlingAnna said:


> This thread is all about cakes.
> 
> Show your favourite cakes, your favourite recipes, funny stories, maybe your own creations... all about cakes.
> 
> ...


Try cake mix brownies. 
I like to make strawberry brownies with cream cheese frosting.
Brownie recipe:
1 box cake mix (strawberry)
1/3 cup oil or butter
2 eggs
8×8 pan, greased.
Mix Ingredients. Spread evenly into pan. Bake 20-30 minutes at 350°. Brownies should look dense and moist, almost slightly undercooked. Remove from oven. Allow to completely cool. Frost with canned or homemade frosting. Cover pan and refrigerate 4 hours. Cut into 12 squares. 
Any flavor cake mix can be used. Chocolate for fudge. Lemon. Butter recipe and chocolate chips. Birthday cake and white chocolate chips. The only limits is your imagination. 
Double the recipe for a 9×13 pan.
1/2 cups of add-ins like chocolate chips, nuts or candy is enough for one recipe.


----------



## RVGleason (May 22, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Orchid (May 26, 2021)

Cherries and ginger cake.


----------



## jrose123 (May 26, 2021)

Beautiful in its simplicity.


----------



## Shotha (May 26, 2021)

Orchid said:


> Cherries and ginger cake.



I want some...


----------



## AuntHen (May 29, 2021)

Made a super chocolatey chocolate cake with a very thin layer of white vanilla icing. It is so good!


----------



## RVGleason (May 29, 2021)




----------



## SSBHM (May 29, 2021)

Cake-va-cation


----------



## agouderia (May 31, 2021)

One of my best friends when asked what the ideal cake looked like answered: "Something with fruit.... and chocolate .... and alcohol"

That indeed sums up quite well what I would consider a good combination for any cake, tarte, gateau... whatever - and I have come up with a number of options.

Another one of my personal staples are cheesecakes of all types - not least because I inherited a great classic recipe from my great-great-aunt and my mother is a cheese cake addict. 
This also covers the whole range from German style baked cheese cake over French fromage blanc to classic American cheese cake in all variations - topped off by several based on Greek strained yoghurt I adapted over time.

A late "cake love" in my life are Strudel - not least since the dough is really easy to make, takes only 2 minutes and the focus is on the filling with endless options there..... Plus, Strudel is also good as a quick fresh bake for only 2 people and ideal for getting rid of all type of leftovers.


----------



## PeartyB (May 31, 2021)




----------



## littlefairywren (May 31, 2021)

PeartyB said:


> View attachment 142404


I haven't had a Lamington in forever! A cake version is a brilliant idea, as is the thick icing.


----------



## PeartyB (Jun 1, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> I haven't had a Lamington in forever! A cake version is a brilliant idea, as is the thick icing.



Definitely, absolutely delicious

I'm gonna add this to my lockdown cooking plans.....see how it turns out!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 30, 2021)

My first attempt at a new recipe of Banana, Raspberry and Choc Chip Bread. Dense, heavy, moist and ever _so_ gooood! 



❤


----------



## Shotha (Jun 30, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> My first attempt at a new recipe of Banana, Raspberry and Choc Chip Bread. Dense, heavy, moist and ever _so_ gooood!
> 
> View attachment 143133
> View attachment 143134
> ❤



If I saw this cake in café, restaurant or shop, I would have to try it.


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 30, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> My first attempt at a new recipe of Banana, Raspberry and Choc Chip Bread. Dense, heavy, moist and ever _so_ gooood!
> 
> View attachment 143133
> View attachment 143134
> ❤


sold!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 30, 2021)

Does tiramisu count as "cake"?
Well for me it definitely is a cake.

Last weekend I was at a strawberry field and got a lot of strawberries there.
I like "original taste" tiramisu with espresso in it this time I made strawberry tiramisu.
AMAZING!


----------



## Aqw (Jun 30, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Does tiramisu count as "cake"?
> Well for me it definitely is a cake.
> 
> Last weekend I was at a strawberry field and got a lot of strawberries there.
> ...


Oh yes it does


----------



## TheShannan (Jun 30, 2021)

I just saw a recipe for a cake that Queen Elizabeth loves. It's basically a no bake, Icebox cake with biscuit type cookies and dark chocolate. Gonna try!!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 1, 2021)

I picked about 5.5 kg (12 lbs) blueberries yesterday. 
​
In addition to jam and milkshake, I made this cake today.

​


----------



## Orchid (Aug 1, 2021)

Baked this weekend a apples & raisins cake.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 1, 2021)

This last couple of weeks I've been enjoying Chinese versions of Japanese rice cakes, also known as mochi. They come in various flavours. I like the ones flavoured with green tea the best.


----------



## Joker (Aug 1, 2021)

Shotha said:


> This last couple of weeks I've been enjoying Chinese versions of Japanese rice cakes, also known as mochi. They come in various flavours. I like the ones flavoured with green tea the best.


Green tea is not a flavor. It is a feeling.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 1, 2021)

Joker said:


> Green tea is not a flavor. It is a feeling.



How is it a feeling?

There are many varieties of green tea. Mochi and ice cream are flavoured with matcha, a powdered, high quality, green tea. It is the variety of tea used in the Japanese tea ceremony. Is this why you say that it is a feeling?


----------



## Joker (Aug 2, 2021)

Shotha said:


> How is it a feeling?
> 
> There are many varieties of green tea. Mochi and ice cream are flavoured with matcha, a powdered, high quality, green tea. It is the variety of tea used in the Japanese tea ceremony. Is this why you say that it is a feeling?


 In my world there is no powdered green tea just the extract of the leaves.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 2, 2021)

Joker said:


> In my world there is no powdered green tea just the extract of the leaves.



Extract of the leaves? Do you mean concentrated green tea for dilution with hot water?


----------



## FFAFarmher (Aug 15, 2021)

Made my son's farm themed birthday cake. Chocolate mud cake, with ganache filling. Decorations in chocolate and vanilla american buttercream, whipped ganache and fondant (homemade of course)


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 15, 2021)

FFAFarmher said:


> Made my son's farm themed birthday cake. Chocolate mud cake, with ganache filling. Decorations in chocolate and vanilla american buttercream, whipped ganache and fondant (homemade of course)



Not only is that adorable, but it sounds divine as well. You had me at ganache. 

Happy birthday to Millard.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 15, 2021)

FFAFarmher said:


> Made my son's farm themed birthday cake. Chocolate mud cake, with ganache filling. Decorations in chocolate and vanilla american buttercream, whipped ganache and fondant (homemade of course)





littlefairywren said:


> Not only is that adorable, but it sounds divine as well. You had me at ganache.
> 
> Happy birthday to Millard.




@littlefairywren - at ganache lol

@FFAFarmher 
You had me at chocolate mud cake.
One of my favorites...
I am always sharing food except chocolate mud cake.


----------



## FFAFarmher (Aug 16, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Not only is that adorable, but it sounds divine as well. You had me at ganache.
> 
> Happy birthday to Millard.



Thank you!!! There was a LOT of ganache in there! Just a little over 5lbs of ganache filling not including some also ganache


----------



## FFAFarmher (Aug 16, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @littlefairywren - at ganache lol
> 
> @FFAFarmher
> You had me at chocolate mud cake.
> ...




I agree chocolate mud cake is amazing!!  I used cupcake Jemma's recipe and it was AMAZING


----------



## Orchid (Aug 20, 2021)

Baked puff pastries with apple cinnamon and ginger 2" squares a dozen.


----------



## Joker (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Orchid (Aug 22, 2021)

Baked cherry/lemon cupcakes 6.


----------



## SSBHM (Aug 22, 2021)

Orchid said:


> Baked cherry/lemon cupcakes 6.



why did you bake just a snack size / number?

24 is the minimum I ever bake - figure they go to last at least a day!


----------



## Orchid (Aug 22, 2021)

My old big muffin tin rusted long ago. Bought another one same story rusted again.
Those had many more and bigger spaces muffins. Since I can not go to the shops I put it on grocery list.
S/o who does the groceries came back with muffin tin six small size. Was only one in grocery shop.
So it is 6 small cupcakes made in muffin baking tin. Had to do 1/5 recipe adapt.
I ate 2 with tea, s/o ate 2 after return from outdoors hiking, have 2 left for maybe late evening with tea.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 22, 2021)

Orchid said:


> My old big muffin tin rusted long ago. Bought another one same story rusted again.
> Those had many more and bigger spaces muffins. Since I can not go to the shops I put it on grocery list.
> S/o who does the groceries came back with muffin tin six small size. Was only one in grocery shop.
> So it is 6 small cupcakes made in muffin baking tin. Had to do 1/5 recipe adapt.
> I ate 2 with tea, s/o ate 2 after return from outdoors hiking, have 2 left for maybe late evening with tea.



You could mail order a big muffin tin - one of those squishy ones that can't rust.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 25, 2021)

Pie or Cake?


----------



## Orchid (Aug 28, 2021)

Baked cupcakes apple/ginger/lemon.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## FFAFarmher (Aug 30, 2021)

Vanilla wacky cake(no eggs, milk or butter) filled with summer berry compote, and cheesecake mousse. Decorated with Italian meringue buttercream in a watercolor buttercream technique. In a berry color scheme.


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 31, 2021)

^That looks really cool. You should show us what the top & inside look like when you finally cut it


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 31, 2021)

Here is what I made last night.




It should have been a cinnamon rolls cake.
It tastes really good... 
Don't judge it by its look


----------



## ChattyBecca (Sep 1, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> No cake needed! I just get a spoon and enjoy!View attachment 141678


I have a can...it's 3/4 empty now and a spoon!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 5, 2021)

Lemon Teacake with a rather large helping of whipped cream. Extra lemon sauce for drizzling...


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 5, 2021)

Wait, I'm confused. Is this thread only for showing what we-personally have made? Or could I just show any piece of cake I'm about to eat?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 5, 2021)

Yakatori said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Is this thread only for showing what we-personally have made? Or could I just show any piece of cake I'm about to eat?


cakes, cakes, cakes.
whatever you like to share


----------



## Shotha (Sep 6, 2021)

I love date and walnut loaf. It's a cake baked in a small bread tin. I always have a slice of it, when I have lunch at my favourite café in town. It's one of the few things that I miss because of our current lockdown/restrictions.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 9, 2021)

Baked today cornbread muffins adapted recipe from BHG.


----------



## FFAFarmher (Sep 10, 2021)

My hubbys cousin/boss's birthday was Labor day. I made a belated birthday cake for him. He's big hunting enthusiast and I seen the silhouette design and tried it out. A little tricky but time, Tylose powder, and an exacto knife got it done. *PS* my piping job sucked (was better than the cake he got from the store tho) was my first time piping vertically on a cake.











Next cake coming together is a chocolate covered strawberry cake. Chocolate cake, whipped ganache and strawberry filling, and strawberry ermine buttercream.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 10, 2021)

The strawberry cake - I'd be happy if you could share the recipe!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 10, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> The strawberry cake - I'd be happy if you could share the recipe!



Ditto!


----------



## FFAFarmher (Sep 11, 2021)

@DazzlingAnna @littlefairywren Here is the complete recipe for the cake! There is a couple of components lol  The recipe is for 2 8 inch round cakes. But you can adjust as you need.

~Wacky cake~

Yields 2: 8 inch round pans

3 cups flour
2 cups sugar
1/3 cup cocoa
2 tsp soda
2 tsp salt
1 cup veg oil
2 tbsp vinegar
2 cups hot water

Whisk together first 5 ingredients. Add oil, vinegar and water. Mix until combined. Pour in to greased pans bake @350F for 25 minutes until tooth pick comes out clean. After 5 minutes, turn upside and wrap in plastic. Let cool. 



~Strawberry filling~

1 pound strawberries
1/2 cup sugar
3/4 cup water (divided)
1/3 corn starch

In pan cook strawberries, sugar and 1/2 cup water. Until berries are soft lightly mash. Bring to boil. Make corn starch slurry with cornstarch and 1/4 cup water. Boil until thick. Let cool and set. *I prefer to use 2 tbsp unflavored gelatin but ran out*



~Whipped ganache~

220 grams heavy whipping cream
220 grams chocolate (chocolate of your liking. I use at least a 40% and chips I find are fine to use) 

Warm heavy cream in microwave safe bowl, until hot but not yet a boil. Add in chocolate let sit for a few minutes, stir until combine and most of chocolate is melted. Whisk until smooth and shiny. Let set until firm. With stand mixer and whisk attachment or hand mixer. Whip ganache until it color lightens and is airy. 



~Strawberry Ermine Buttercream~

340 grams sugar
85 grams flour
454 grams whole milk
454 grams butter soft unsalted
1 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp salt
2 tbsp strawberry juice and/or strawberry jam (*Or to taste. You could add strawberry essence but I think real strawberry tastes much better)

In sauce pan on med/high heat whisk together sugar, flour and milk. While stirring constantly, cook until thick and boiling. Once to a boil cook for 1-2 minutes. Cool to room temperature (it's tempting to put in the fridge but if it's cold your buttercream will be a little curdle looking). In stand mixer with paddle attachment or hand mixer. Beat butter for 2-3 minutes until pale in color and fluffy. In small amounts add the room temperature thickened flour mixture to the butter. Add the vanilla, salt, and strawberry. Beat on med/high until well combined and smooth, could take a few minutes. 


~Assembly~

Once all components are ready. Slice cooled cakes in half to have 4 layers. Pipe ring of buttercream around outside of cake layer. In one of two methods fill the cake. 1) pipe a circle of ganache inside the ring of buttercream, then a ring of strawberry inside the ganache, again a ring ganache inside the strawberry and again a ring of strawberry inside the ganache. 2) Pipe ring of buttercream around the layer of cake. Spread a even layer of ganache, scoop out a dip/hole on top of the ganache fill with strawberry. Repeat process for each layer. Crumb coat with light layer of buttercream. Chill for 20/30 minutes to hour until buttercream is firm. Frost the cake with the remaining buttercream. Decorate cake as you want. I'm personally doing a ganache drip and chocolate covered strawberries.


----------



## FFAFarmher (Sep 12, 2021)

Chocolate strawberry cake complete!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 13, 2021)

FFAFarmher said:


> Chocolate strawberry cake complete! View attachment 144854
> View attachment 144855


That looks so good, @FFAFarmher! 
Thank you for sharing the recipe. ☺


----------



## Orchid (Sep 14, 2021)

Muffins apple lemon quark ginger raisins. Reduced BHG recipe.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 10, 2021)

Made this cheese cake today.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 27, 2021)

In the oven baking mini pumpkin pies. Oven roasted slices of pumpkin yesterday to use cold today.
Never seen at groceries cans/tins of pumpkin here so have to diy.
My oven light died so using a flashlight to see how far they are...
The pie crust recipe is from my old 1977 BHG cookbook. I have a newer 2000s edition too, but prefer the old recipes.

picture


----------



## FFAFarmher (Oct 29, 2021)

My mother in laws birthday cake. Vanilla cake with raspberry filling and lemon Italian meringue buttercream. About 12 hours of work in to the cake. It's a 6" inch round and 12 inches tall I got a little carried away


----------



## bbgrrlll (Oct 30, 2021)

that looks amazing!! well done


----------



## Orchid (Nov 8, 2021)

Baked this morning mandarin ginger cupcakes, the photographer he ate one before taking the picture.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 8, 2021)

So, you like cake, eh? Well then, eat up Fat Boy!!!


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 8, 2021)

FFAFarmher said:


> My mother in laws birthday cake. Vanilla cake with raspberry filling and lemon Italian meringue buttercream. About 12 hours of work in to the cake. It's a 6" inch round and 12 inches tall I got a little carried away View attachment 145953
> View attachment 145952


I love it!!!! I hope she did too!


----------



## FFAFarmher (Nov 11, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> I love it!!!! I hope she did too!




Thank you!! This was my first fondant cake. She did she was kinda speechless about it


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 20, 2021)

I bought a silicone baking pan for snowflake shaped muffins. Four of six came out very nice... 



and the two that got damaged tasted just great​


----------



## Shotha (Nov 20, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I bought a silicone baking pan for snowflake shaped muffins. Four of six came out very nice...
> 
> View attachment 146441
> 
> and the two that got damaged tasted just great​



Speaking as a polar bear, those cakes look too beautiful too eat. I must buy one of those baking pans.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 21, 2021)

Shotha said:


> Speaking as a polar bear, those cakes look too beautiful too eat. I must buy one of those baking pans.


@Shotha : that so sweet 
One tip - you need some patience with letting the cakes cool down otherwise they lose in beauty


----------



## Shotha (Nov 21, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Shotha : that so sweet
> One tip - you need some patience with letting the cakes cool down otherwise they lose in beauty



No problem. Polar bears like everything to be cool.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 21, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I bought a silicone baking pan for snowflake shaped muffins. Four of six came out very nice...
> 
> View attachment 146441
> 
> and the two that got damaged tasted just great​


Made some more...


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 21, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Made some more...
> 
> View attachment 146446


How precious are they!? I love them. ❤


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2021)

Made a pineapple angel food cake today. I love it!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 29, 2022)

Started this thread a year ago. 
So here is my this years' cake. Not a cake in a common sense but I thought it would be easier to eat at the birthday party.


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 29, 2022)

Okay, cakes are always yummy, but AmyJo has hit it on the head - it's about the frostings, fillings, and icings. A great cake has to have lots of other things to complete it. Fillings are the surprises that really separate the best from all others, but you can never get enough of great frosting to set a cake completely apart from the norm.


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 29, 2022)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Made a pineapple angel food cake today. I love it!



Can you describe it, please? Seems like I'm more inclined to think pineapple upside down cake should be yellow cake, doesn't the sponge cake conflict with the pineapple's snap?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2022)

SSBHM said:


> Can you describe it, please? Seems like I'm more inclined to think pineapple upside down cake should be yellow cake, doesn't the sponge cake conflict with the pineapple's snap?


It's just angel food cake mix mixed with a can of crushed pineapple (with the juice) and nothing else. Bake it and enjoy. Super easy and delish. You can use mandarin oranges instead, too


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Angelette (May 9, 2022)

FFAFarmher said:


> My mother in laws birthday cake. Vanilla cake with raspberry filling and lemon Italian meringue buttercream. About 12 hours of work in to the cake. It's a 6" inch round and 12 inches tall I got a little carried away



Omg I thought that was an actual jar! :O


----------



## Angelette (May 9, 2022)

Someone please make me this cake. Better include that hunk!


----------



## Orchid (May 10, 2022)

Yesterday crepes with marmalade and powdered sugar. BHG.com/recipes.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 11, 2022)

Strawberry season again.



So i went to the strawberry field this morning and picked about 6 kg /~ 13 lbs of strawberries.
Usually I plan ahead what I'll do with them but usually doesn't mean always. So I wanted to cook jam - with 2kg. Turned out I had jars for only 1 kg .

Today's and tomorrow's meals will include a lot of strawberries.
Such as ...
Ice cream with strawberries


And tomorrow Strawberry tiramisu.


----------



## kyle (Jun 11, 2022)

Gotta' love more Food Porn


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 12, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Strawberry season again.
> View attachment 150172
> 
> 
> ...


Strawberry tiramisu. 
It doesn't look like it is supposed to look. But it tastes just delicious.


----------



## Angelette (Jun 12, 2022)

Anyone tried no-bake cheesecake before? I'm not a big fan of normal cheesecake, but I want to try the no-bake version!


----------



## Joker (Jun 12, 2022)

Angelette said:


> Anyone tried no-bake cheesecake before? I'm not a big fan of normal cheesecake, but I want to try the no-bake version!


I make it all the time. The Jell-o brand is good.


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 30, 2022)

Here are my today's results..

Halloween Muffins & Raspberry Tartlets


----------



## Angelette (Dec 7, 2022)

The results of this peanut butter chocolate cake in a jar dish surprisingly turned out good. If only I can bake my own share with a Valentine's crush. </3 It's not even Valentine's Day yet!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 10, 2022)

Festival season again.
This one turned out nicely.


----------



## kyle (Dec 10, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Festival season again.
> This one turned out nicely.
> 
> View attachment 153079


Look delicious!


----------

